# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  إن من أشراط الساعة إماتة الصلوات

## احمد ابو انس

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه  رفعه: إن من أشراط الساعة إماتة الصلوات، واتباع الشهوات، واتباع الهوى، ويكون أمراء خونة، ووزراء فسقة. فوثب سلمان فقال: بأبي وأمي، إن هذا لكائن؟ قال: نعم، عندما يذوب قلب المؤمن في جوفه كما يذوب الملح في الماء، ولا يستطع أن يغير. قال: أو يكون ذلك؟ قال: نعم يا سلمان، إن أذل الناس يومئذ المؤمن، يمشي بين أظهرهم بالمخافة، إن تكلم أكلوه، وإن سكت مات بغيظه.

ما صحة هذا الحديث؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للتذكير.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

رقم الحديث: 388
3 : 67 (حديث مرفوع) أَخْبَرَنَا الْمُعَافَى بْنُ زَكَرِيَّاءَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ التِّرْمِذِيُّ ، فِي صَفَرٍ سَنَةَ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ وَثَلاثِ مِائَةٍ إِمْلاءً مِنْ أَصْلِ كِتَابِهِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مَيْسَرَةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي شُعَيْبٍ الْخَوَاتِيمِيّ  ُ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مَخْلَدٍ , عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ الْخَشَّابِ مَوْلًى لِبَنِي شَيْبَةَ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ , عَنْ عَطَاءٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، قَالَ : لَمَّا حَجَّ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَجَّةَ الْوَدَاعِ أَخَذَ بِحَلْقَتَيْ بَابِ الْكَعْبَةِ , ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ , فَقَالَ : " يَأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ " , فَقَالُوا : لَبَّيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَدَتْكَ آبَاؤُنَا وَأُمَّهَاتُنَا ، ثُمَّ بَكَى حَتَّى عَلا انْتِحَابُهُ , فَقَالَ : يَأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأَشْرَاطِ الْقِيَامَةِ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَشْرَاطِ الْقِيَامَةِ إِمَاتَةَ الصَّلَوَاتِ , وَاتِّبَاعَ الشَّهَوَاتِ , وَالْمَيْلَ مَعَ الْهَوَى , وَتَعْظِيمَ رَبِّ الْمَالِ " ، قَالَ : فَوَثَبَ سَلْمَانُ , فَقَالَ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَذُوبُ قَلْبُ الْمُؤْمِنِ كَمَا يَذُوبُ الْمِلْحُ فِي الْمَاءِ مِمَّا يَرَى ، وَلا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُغَيِّرَ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ لَيَمْشِي بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِالْمَخَافَةِ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ الْمَطَرُ قَيْظًا وَالْوَلَدُ غَيْظًا ، وَتَفِيضُ اللِّئَامُ فَيْضًا ، وَيَغِيضُ الْكِرَامُ غَيْضًا " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، لَلْمُؤْمِنُ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَذَلُّ مِنَ الأَمَةِ ، فَعِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ الْمُنْكَرُ مَعْرُوفًا وَالْمَعْرُوفُ مُنْكَرًا وَيُؤْتَمَنُ الْخَائِنُ وَيُخَوَّنُ الأَمِينُ ، وَيُصَدَّقُ الْكَذَّابُ ، وَيُكَذَّبُ الصَّادِقُ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ أُمَرَاءُ جَوَرَةً ، وَوُزَرَاءُ فَسَقَةً ، وَأُمَنَاءُ خَوَنَةً ، وَإِمَارَةُ النِّسَاءِ ، وَمُشَاوَرَةُ الإِمَاءِ ، وَصُعُودُ الصِّبْيَانِ الْمَنَابِرَ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ يَا سَلْمَانُ ، عِنْدَهَا يُلْهِيهِمْ أَقْوَامٌ إِنْ تَكَلَّمُوا قَتَلُوهُمْ وَإِنْ سَكَتُوا اسْتَبَاحُوهُمْ ، وَيَسْتَأْثِرُو  نَ بِفَيْئِهِمْ وَيَطَئُونَ حَرِيمَهُمْ ، وَيُجَارُ فِي حُكْمِهِمْ يَلِيهِمْ أَقْوَامٌ جُثَاهُمْ جُثَى النَّاسِ . قَالَ الْقَاضِي أَبُو الْفَرَجِ : هُوَ هَكَذَا فِي الْكِتَابِ , وَالصَّوَابُ جُثَّتُهُمْ جُثَثُ النَّاسِ , وَقُلُوبُهُمْ قُلُوبُ الشَّيَاطِينِ لا يُوَقِّرُونَ كَبِيرًا وَلا يَرْحَمُونَ صَغِيرًا " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي ، وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، يَا سَلْمَانُ ، عِنْدَهَا تُزَخْرَفُ الْمَسَاجِدُ كَمَا تُزَخْرَفُ الْكَنَائِسُ وَالْبِيَعُ ، وَتُحَلَّى الْمَصَاحِفُ ، وَيُطِيلُونَ الْمَنَابِرَ ، وَتَكْثُرُ الصُّفُوفُ ، قُلُوبُهُمْ مُتَبَاغِضَةٌ وَأَهْوَاءُهُمْ جَمَّةٌ وَأَلْسِنَتُهُم  ْ مُخْتَلِفَةٌ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي , وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَأْتِي سَبْيٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ يَلُونَ أُمَّتِي فَوَيْلٌ لِلضُّعَفَاءِ مِنْهُمْ ، وَوَيْلٌ لَهْمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ الْكَذِبُ ظُرْفًا ، وَالزَّكَاةُ مَغْرَمًا ، وَتَظْهَرُ الرُّشَا ، وَيَكْثُرُ الرِّبَا ، وَيَتَعَامَلُون  َ بِالْعِينَةِ ، وَيَتَّخِذُونَ الْمَسَاجِدَ طُرُقًا " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ يَا سَلْمَانُ ، عِنْدَهَا تُتَّخَذُ جُلُودُ النُّمُورِ صِفَاقًا ، وَتَتَحَلَّى ذُكُورُ أُمَّتِي بِالذَّهَبِ , وَيَلْبَسُونَ الْحَرِيرَ ، وَيَتَهَاوَنُون  َ بِالدِّمَاءِ ، وَتَظْهَرُ الْخُمُورُ ، وَالْقَيْنَاتُ ، وَالْمَعَازِفُ ، وَتُشَارِكُ الْمَرْأَةُ زَوْجَهَا فِي التِّجَارَةِ " . قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، يَا سَلْمَانُ ، عِنْدَهَا يَطْلُعُ كَوْكَبُ الذَّنَبِ , وَتَكْثُرُ السِّيجَانُ وَيَتَكَلَّمُ الرُّوَيْبِضَةُ " . قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : وَمَا الرُّوَيْبِضَةُ ؟ قَالَ : " يَتَكَلَّمُ فِي الْعَامَّةِ مَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ ، وَيَحْتَضِنُ الرَّجُلُ للسُّمْنَةِ ، وَيُتَغَنَّى بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَيُتَّخَذُ الْقُرْآنُ مَزَامِيرَ ، وَتُبَاعُ الْحكمُ وَتَكْثُرُ الشُّرَطُ " . قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَحُجُّ أُمَرَاءُ النَّاسِ لَهْوًا وَتَنَزُّهًا ، وَأَوْسَاطُ النَّاسِ لِلتِّجَارَةِ ، وَفُقَرَاءُ النَّاسِ لِلْمَسْأَلَةِ ، وَقُرَّاءُ النَّاسِ لِلرِّيَاءِ وَالسُّمْعَةِ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يُغَارُ عَلَى الْغُلامِ كَمَا يُغَارُ عَلَى الْجَارِيَةِ الْبِكْرِ ، وَيُخْطَبُ الْغُلامُ كَمَا تُخْطَبُ الْمَرْأَةُ ، وَيُهَيَّأُ كَمَا تُهَيَّأُ الْمَرْأَةُ ، وَتَتَشَبَّهُ النِّسَاءُ بِالرِّجَالِ ، وَتَتَشَبَّهُ الرِّجَالُ بِالنِّسَاءِ ، وَيَكْتَفِي الرِّجَالُ بِالرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءُ بِالنِّسَاءِ ، وَتَرْكَبُ ذَوَاتُ الْفُرُوجِ السُّرُوجَ , فَعَلَيْهِنِّ مِنْ أُمَّتِي لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ " . قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَظْهَرُ قُرَّاءٌ عِبَادَتُهُمُ التَّلاوُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ ، أُولَئِكَ يُسَمَّوْنَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاءِ الأَنْجَاسَ الأَرْجَاسَ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي , وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، تَتَشَبَّبُ الْمَشْيَخَةُ " ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ وَمَا تَشَبُّبُ الْمَشْيَخَةِ ؟ قَالَ : " أَحْسَبُهُ ذَهَبَ فِي كِتَابِي إِنَّ الْحُمْرَةَ هَذَا الْحَرْفُ وَحْدَهُ خِضَابُ الإِسْلامِ , وَالصُّفْرَةُ خِضَابُ الإِيمَانِ , وَالسَّوَادُ خِضَابُ الشَّيْطَانِ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي ، وَإِنِّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يُوضَعُ الدِّينُ وَتُرْفَعُ الدُّنْيَا ، وَيُشَيَّدُ الْبِنَاءُ ، وَتُعَطَّلُ الْحُدُودُ ، وَيُمِيتُونَ سُنَّتِي ، فَعِنْدَهَا يَا سَلْمَانُ لا تَرَى إِلا ذَامًّا وَلا يَنْصُرُهُمُ اللَّهُ " ، قَالَ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ مُسْلِمُونَ كَيْفَ لا يَنْصَرِفُونَ ؟ قَالَ : " يَا سَلْمَانُ ، إِنَّ نُصْرَةَ اللَّهِ الأَمْرُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ ، وَإِنَّ أَقْوَامًا يَذُمُّونَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى وَمَذَمَّتُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ أَنْ يَشْكُوهُ وَذَلِكَ عِنْدَ تَقَارُبِ الأَسْوَاقِ " ، قَالَ : وَمَا تَقَارُبُ الأَسْوَاقِ ؟ قَالَ : " عِنْدَ كَسَادِهَا كُلٌّ يَقُولُ : مَا أَبِيعُ وَلا أَشْتَرِي وَلا أَرْبَحُ وَلا رَازِقَ إِلا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنِّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَعُقُّ الرَّجُلُ وَالِدَيْهِ وَيَجْفُو صَدِيقَهُ ، وَيَتَحَالَفُون  َ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ وَيَحْلِفُ الرَّجُلُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يُسْتَحْلَفَ وَيَتَحَالَفُون  َ بِالطَّلاقِ ، يَا سَلْمَانُ لا يَحْلِفُ بِهَا إِلا فَاسِقٌ ، وَيَفْشُو الْمَوْتُ مَوْتُ الْفُجَاءَةَ ، وَيُحَدِّثُ الرَّجُلَ سَوْطُهُ " ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : " إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا تَخْرُجُ الدَّابَّةُ ، وَتَطْلُعُ الشَّمْسُ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا ، وَيَخْرُجُ الدَّجَّالُ , وَرِيحٌ حَمْرَاءُ ، وَيَكُونُ خَسْفٌ وَمَسْخٌ وَقَذْفٌ وَيَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهَدْمُ الْكَعْبَةِ ، وَتَمُورُ الأَرْضُ ، وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الرَّجُلُ رُؤِيَ "

----------


## عمر زعلة

​أخرجه المعافى بن زكريا في الجليس الصالح الكافي والأنيس الناصح الشافي (ص: 444) بالإسناد والمتن الذي ساقه الأخ أبو أنس.
قلت: وفي إسناده سليمان بن مسلم الجمحي الخشاب، جهمي، متروك، رماه ابن معين بالكذب. الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال (4/ 337)، موسوعة أقوال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في رجال الحديث وعلله (2/ 86)، موسوعة أقوال يحيى بن معين في الجرح والتعديل وعلل الحديث (2/ 238)
والحديث عزاه السيوطي في الدر المنثور إلى ابن مردويه.
وفي تخريج أحاديث إحياء علوم الدين (جمع الحداد 2/ 669) 777 - (فقد رُوي في خبر) طويل من طريق أهل البيت إذا كان آخر الزمان خرج الناس في الحج أربعة أصناف سلاطينهم للنزهة) أي التنزه والتفرج (وأغنياؤهم للتجارة وفقراؤهم للمسألة وقراؤهم للسمعة) هكذا هو في القوت
وقال العراقي: رواه الخطيب من حديث أنس بإسناد مجهول وليس فيه ذكر السلاطين ورواه أبو عثمان الصابوني في كتاب المائتين فقال تحج أغنياء أمتي للنزهة وأوساطهم للتجارة وفقراؤهم للمسألة وقراؤهم للرياء والسمعة اهـ.
قلت: وهكذا أخرجه ابن الجوزي في مثير العزم بلفظ يأتي على الناس زمان فساقه والديلمي في مسند الفردوس وأما الذي في المائتين للصابوني قال أخبرنا أبو سور الرستمي أنبأنا أبو نصر المطري حدثما أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن يحيى الخالدي حدثنا أبو الليث نصر بن خلف بن سيار حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن الهيثم الضرير المعلم حدثنا أبو زكريا يحيى بن نصر حدثنا علي بن إبراهيم عن ميسرة بن عبد الله الشتري عن موسى بن جابان عن أنس قال لما حج النبي - صلّى الله عليه وسلم - حجة الوداع أخذ بحلقة باب الكعبة ثم قال يا أيها الناس اجتمعوا واسمعوا وعوا فإني مخبركم باقتراب الساعة إلاَّ من اقتراب الساعة إقامة الصلاة فساق الحديث بطوله.
 وأورده أيضاً من طريق سليمان بن أرقم عن الحسن عن أنس ومن طريق جعفر بن سليمان عن ثابت البناني عن أنس ودخل حديث بعضهم في بعض اختلفت ألفاظهم والمعنى واحد ومتن الحديث بطوله لإبراهيم بن الهيثم الضرير وفي كل مرة يقول سليمان وإن هذا لكائن في أمتك يا نبي الله ويقول - صلّى الله عليه وسلم - أي والذي نفسي بيده عندها يكون كذا وكذا وقد رأيت الحافظ العراقي اختصر المائتين في نحو عشر ورقات فذكر هذا الحديث فيما رأيته بخطه وقال أبو عثمان الصابوني بعد أن أورد هذا الحديث هذا حديث غريب لم أكتبه إلاَّ من هذا الطريق عن هذا الشيخ والله أعلم اهـ

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t142578/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حول صحة حديث سلمان في خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أثناء حجته وهو ممسك بحلق الكعبة*

 263281


*السؤال*

ماصحة هذا الحديث ؟ أخبرنا الْمُعَافَى بْنُ زَكَرِيَّاءَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ التِّرْمِذِيُّ ، فِي صَفَرٍ سَنَةَ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ وَثَلاثِ مِائَةٍ إِمْلاءً مِنْ أَصْلِ كِتَابِهِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مَيْسَرَةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي شُعَيْبٍ الْخَوَاتِيمِيُ  ّ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مَخْلَدٍ ، عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ الْخَشَّابِ مَوْلًى لِبَنِي شَيْبَةَ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ , عَنْ عَطَاءٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، قَالَ : " لَمَّا حَجَّ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَجَّةَ الْوَدَاعِ أَخَذَ بِحَلْقَتَيْ بَابِ الْكَعْبَةِ ، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ ، فَقَالَ : ( يَأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ) ، فَقَالُوا : لَبَّيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَدَتْكَ آبَاؤُنَا وَأُمَّهَاتُنَا ، ثُمَّ بَكَى حَتَّى عَلا انْتِحَابُهُ ، فَقَالَ : ( يَأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأَشْرَاطِ الْقِيَامَةِ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَشْرَاطِ الْقِيَامَةِ إِمَاتَةَ الصَّلَوَاتِ ، وَاتِّبَاعَ الشَّهَوَاتِ ، وَالْمَيْلَ مَعَ الْهَوَى ، وَتَعْظِيمَ رَبِّ الْمَالِ ) ، قَالَ : فَوَثَبَ سَلْمَانُ , فَقَالَ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : ( إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَذُوبُ قَلْبُ الْمُؤْمِنِ كَمَا يَذُوبُ الْمِلْحُ فِي الْمَاءِ مِمَّا يَرَى ، وَلا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُغَيِّرَ ) ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : ( إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ لَيَمْشِي بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِالْمَخَافَةِ ) ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : ( إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ الْمَطَرُ قَيْظًا وَالْوَلَدُ غَيْظًا ، وَتَفِيضُ اللِّئَامُ فَيْضًا ، وَيَغِيضُ الْكِرَامُ غَيْضًا ) ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ ؟ قَالَ : ( إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، لَلْمُؤْمِنُ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَذَلُّ مِنَ الأَمَةِ ، فَعِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ الْمُنْكَرُ مَعْرُوفًا ، وَالْمَعْرُوفُ مُنْكَرًا ، وَيُؤْتَمَنُ الْخَائِنُ ، وَيُخَوَّنُ الأَمِينُ ، وَيُصَدَّقُ الْكَذَّابُ ، وَيُكَذَّبُ ... ) .
نص الجواب




الحمد لله
الحديث المذكور : موضوع مكذوب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد أخرجه أبو الفرج المعافى بن زكريا بن يحيى الجريري النهرواني في "الجليس الصالح الكافي والأنيس الناصح الشافي" (ص444) فقال : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ التِّرْمِذِيُّ فِي صَفَرٍ سَنَةَ سَبْعَ عشرَة وثلاثمائة إِمْلاءً مِنْ أَصْلِ كِتَابِهِ ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ مَيْسَرَةَ ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْر مُحَمَّد بْن أبي شُعَيْبٍ الْخَوَاتِيمِيّ  ُ ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مَخْلَدٍ عَنْ سُلَيْمٍ الْخَشَّابِ مَوْلًى لِبَنِي شَيْبَةَ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنِي ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ عَنْ عَطَاءٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: لَمَّا حَجَّ النَّبيّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَجَّةَ الْوَدَاعِ أَخَذَ بِحَلْقَتَيْ بَابِ الْكَعْبَةِ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَى النَّاس فَقَالَ: يَا أَيهَا النَّاسُ فَقَالُوا: لَبَّيْكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَدَتْكَ آبَاؤُنَا وَأُمَّهَاتُنَا ، ثُمَّ بَكَى حَتَّى عَلا انْتِحَابُهُ فَقَالَ: يَا أَيهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأَشْرَاطِ الْقِيَامَةِ ، إِنَّ مِنْ أَشْرَاطِ الْقِيَامَةِ إِمَاتَةَ الصَّلَوَاتِ وَاتِّبَاعَ الشَّهَوَاتِ وَالْمَيْلَ مَعَ الْهَوَى وَتَعْظِيمَ رَبِّ الْمَالِ ، قَالَ فَوَثَبَ سَلْمَانُ فَقَالَ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَذُوبُ الْمِلْحُ فِي الْمَاءِ مِمَّا يَرَى ، وَلا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُغَيِّرَ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ ليمشي بَينهم يؤمئذٍ بِالْمَخَافَةِ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ الْمَطَرُ قَيْظًا وَالْوَلَدُ غَيْظًا ، تفيض اللئام فيضاً ، يغيض الْكِرَامُ غَيْضًا ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، لَلْمُؤْمِنُ يومئذٍ أَذَلُّ مِنَ الأَمَةِ ، فَعِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ الْمُنْكَرُ مَعْرُوفًا وَالْمَعْرُوفُ مُنْكَرًا وَيُؤْتَمَنُ الْخَائِنُ وَيُخَوَّنُ الأَمِينُ ، وَيُصَدَّقُ الْكَذَّابُ ، وَيُكَذَّبُ الصَّادِقُ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ أُمَرَاءُ جَوَرَةً ، وَوُزَرَاءُ فَسَقَةً ، وَأُمَنَاءُ خَوَنَةً ، وَإِمَارَةُ النِّسَاءِ وَمُشَاوَرَةُ الإِمَاءِ ، وَصُعُودُ الصِّبْيَانِ الْمَنَابِرَ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ يَا سَلْمَانُ ، بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ يَا سَلْمَانُ ، عِنْدَهَا يليهم أَقْوَامٌ إِنْ تَكَلَّمُوا قَتَلُوهُمْ وَإِنْ سكتوا استباحوهم ، ويستأثرون بفيئهم يطأون حَرِيمَهُمْ وَيُجَارُ فِي حُكْمِهِمْ يَلِيهِمْ أَقوام جثاهم جثا النّاس ، قَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو الفَرَج: هُوَ هَكَذَا فِي الْكِتَابِ، وَالصَّوَابُ جثثهم جُثَثُ النَّاسِ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ قُلُوبُ الشَّيَاطِينِ لَا يُوَقِّرُونَ كَبِيرًا وَلا يَرْحَمُونَ صَغِيرًا قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي ، وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، يَا سلمان ، عِنْدَهَا تُزَخْرَفُ الْمَسَاجِدُ كَمَا تُزَخْرَفُ الْكَنَائِسُ وَالْبِيَعُ ، وَتُحَلَّى الْمَصَاحِفُ ، وَيُطِيلُونَ الْمَنَابِرَ ، وَتَكْثُرُ الصُّفُوفُ ، قُلُوبُهُمْ مُتَبَاغِضَةٌ وأهواؤهم جَمَّةٌ وَأَلْسِنَتُهُم  ْ مُخْتَلِفَةٌ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَأْتِي سَبْيٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ يَلُونَ أُمَّتِي فَوَيْلٌ لِلضُّعَفَاءِ مِنْهُمْ ، وَوَيْلٌ لَهْمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَكُونُ الْكَذِبُ ظُرْفًا وَالزَّكَاةُ مَغْرَمًا ، وَتَظْهَرُ الرُّشَا ، وَيَكْثُرُ الرِّبَا ، وَيَتَعَامَلُون  َ بِالْعِينَةِ ، وَيَتَّخِذُونَ الْمَسَاجِدَ طُرُقًا ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ يَا سَلْمَانُ ، عِنْدَهَا تُتَّخَذُ جُلُودُ النُّمُورِ صِفَاقًا ، وَتَتَحَلَّى ذُكُورُ أُمَّتِي بِالذَّهَبِ وَيَلْبَسُونَ الْحَرِيرَ ، وَيَتَهَاوَنُون  َ بِالدِّمَاءِ ، وَتَظْهَرُ الْخُمُورُ وَالْقَيْنَاتُ وَالْمَعَازِفُ ، وَتُشَارِكُ الْمَرْأَةُ زَوْجَهَا فِي التِّجَارَةِ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ يَا سَلْمَانُ ، عِنْدَهَا يَطْلُعُ كَوْكَبُ الذَّنَبِ وَتَكْثُرُ السِّيجَانُ وَيَتَكَلَّمُ الرُّوَيْبِضَةُ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: وَمَا الرُّوَيْبِضَةُ  ؟ قَالَ يَتَكَلَّمُ فِي الْعَامَّةِ مَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ ، وَيَحْتَضِنُ الرَّجُلُ للسُّمْنَةِ ، وَيُتَغَنَّى بِكِتَابِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَيُتَّخَذُ الْقُرْآنُ مَزَامِيرَ ، وَتُبَاعُ الْحكمُ وَتَكْثُرُ الشُّرَطُ ؛ قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَحُجُّ أُمَرَاءُ النَّاسِ لَهْوًا وَتَنَزُّهًا ، وَأَوْسَاطُ النَّاسِ لِلتِّجَارَةِ ، وَفُقَرَاءُ النَّاسِ لِلْمَسْأَلَةِ ، وَقُرَّاءُ النَّاسِ لِلرِّيَاءِ وَالسُّمْعَةِ ؛ قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يُغَارُ عَلَى الْغُلامِ كَمَا يُغَارُ عَلَى الْجَارِيَةِ الْبِكْرِ ، وَيُخْطَبُ الْغُلامُ كَمَا تُخْطَبُ الْمَرْأَةُ ، وَيُهَيَّأُ كَمَا تُهَيَّأُ الْمَرْأَةُ ، وَتَتَشَبَّهُ النِّسَاءُ بِالرِّجَالِ وَتَتَشَبَّهُ الرِّجَالُ بِالنِّسَاءِ ، وَيَكْتَفِي الرِّجَالُ بِالرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءُ بِالنِّسَاءِ ، وَتَرْكَبُ ذَوَاتُ الْفُرُوجِ السُّرُوجَ فَعَلَيْهِنِّ مِنْ أُمَّتِي لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَظْهَرُ قُرَّاءٌ عِبَادَتُهُمُ التَّلاوُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ ، أُولَئِكَ يُسَمَّوْنَ فِي ملكوت السَّمَاء الأنجاس والأرجاس ؛ قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، تَتَشَبَّبُ الْمَشْيَخَةُ ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ: وَمَا تَشَبُّبُ الْمَشْيَخَةِ؟ قَالَ: أَحْسبهُ ذهب من كِتَابِي إِنَّ الْحُمْرَةَ هَذَا الْحَرْفُ وَحْدَهُ خِضَابُ الإِسْلامِ وَالصُّفْرَةُ خِضَابُ الإِيمَانِ وَالسَّوَادُ خِضَابُ الشَّيْطَانِ قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يُوضَعُ الدِّينُ وَتُرْفَعُ الدُّنْيَا وَيُشَيَّدُ الْبِنَاءُ وَتُعَطَّلُ الْحُدُودُ وَيُمِيتُونَ سُنَّتِي ، فَعِنْدَهَا يَا سَلْمَانُ لَا تَرَى إِلا ذَامًّا وَلا يَنْصُرُهُمُ اللَّهُ ، قَالَ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ مُسْلِمُونَ كَيفَ لَا ينْصرُونَ؟ قَالَ: يَا سَلْمَانُ إِنَّ نُصْرَةَ اللَّهِ الأَمْرُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنِ النكر ، وَإِنَّ أَقْوَامًا يَذُمُّونَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى وَمَذَمَّتُهُمْ إِيَّاهُ أَنْ يَشْكُوهُ وَذَلِكَ عِنْدَ تَقَارُبِ الأَسْوَاقِ ، قَالَ: وَمَا تَقَارُبُ الأَسْوَاقِ؟ قَالَ عِنْدَ كَسَادِهَا كُلٌّ يَقُولُ: مَا أَبِيعُ وَلا أَشْتَرِي وَلا أَرْبَحُ ، وَلا رَازِقَ إِلا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى. قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا يَعُقُّ الرَّجُلُ وَالِدَيْهِ وَيَجْفُو صَدِيقَهُ ، وَيَتَحَالَفُون  َ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ وَيَحْلِفُ الرَّجُلُ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يُسْتَحْلَفَ وَيَتَحَالَفُون  َ بِالطَّلاقِ ، يَا سَلْمَانُ لَا يَحْلِفُ بِهَا إِلا فَاسِقٌ ، وَيَفْشُو الْمَوْتُ مَوْتُ الْفُجَاءَةَ وَيُحَدِّثُ الرَّجُلَ سَوْطُهُ ؛ قَالَ سَلْمَانُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي وَإِنَّ هَذَا لَكَائِنٌ؟ قَالَ: إِي وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، عِنْدَهَا تَخْرُجُ الدَّابَّةُ ، وَتَطْلُعُ الشَّمْسُ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا ، وَيَخْرُجُ الدَّجَّالُ وَرِيحٌ حَمْرَاءُ ، وَيَكُونُ خَسْفٌ وَمَسْخٌ وَقَذْفٌ وَيَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهَدْمُ الْكَعْبَةِ ، وَتَمُورُ الأَرْضُ ، وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الرَّجُلُ رُؤِيَ ".
والحديث عزاه السيوطي في "الدر المنثور" (7/474) إلى ابن مردويه ، وتفسيره مفقود كما هو معلوم .
والحديث موضوع مكذوب ، فيه سليم الخشاب ، قال أحمد بن حنبل " ليس يسوى حديثه شيئا " ، وقال أبو حاتم :" ضعيف الحديث منكر " . كذا في "الجرح والتعديل" (4/315) ،وقال ابن معين : كذاب . كذا في "تاريخ ابن معين رواية ابن محرز" (1/58) ، وقال النسائي :" متروك الحديث " . كذا في "الضعفاء والمتروكون" (244) ، وقال ابن حبان في "المجروحين" (463) :" يَرْوِي عَن الثِّقَات الموضوعات الَّتي يتخايل إِلَى المستمع لَهَا ، وَإِن لَمْ يكن الْحَدِيث صناعته : أَنَّهَا مَوْضُوعَة ".
وله طريق آخر مكذوب أيضا ، أخرجه الصابوني في "المائتين" كما في "تخريج أحاديث إحياء علوم الدين" للعراقي والزبيدي وابن السبكي (2/670) .
وساق فيه إسناده عن الصابوني أنه قال : أخبرنا أبو سور الرستمي أنبأنا أبو نصر المطري حدثنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن يحيى الخالدي حدثنا أبو الليث نصر بن خلف بن سيار حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن الهيثم الضرير المعلم حدثنا أبو زكريا يحيى بن نصر حدثنا علي بن إبراهيم عن ميسرة بن عبد الله الشتري عن موسى بن جابان عن أنس قال لما حج النبي - صلّى الله عليه وسلم - حجة الوداع أخذ بحلقة باب الكعبة ثم قال يا أيها الناس اجتمعوا واسمعوا وعوا فإني مخبركم باقتراب الساعة ، ألا من اقتراب الساعة إقامة الصلاة .. فساق الحديث .
وهو طريق تالف مكذوب أيضا ، فيه متروك وكذاب ، أما المتروك فهو موسى بن جابان ، ذكره ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان" (1726) وقال :" قال الأزدي: متروك الحديث ".
وأما الكذاب فهو ميسرة بن عبد الله  ، أو بن عبد ربه : كذاب ، قال أبو داود :" ميسرة بن عبد ربه أقر بوضع الحديث " ، وقال البخاري :" يرمى بالكذب " ، وقال النسائي :" متروك الحديث ". كذا في "تاريخ بغداد" (15/297) ، وقال أبو حاتم :" مَيسَرَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ ربِّه كَانَ يَفتَعِلُ الحديثَ ".  كذا في "العلل" لابن أبي حاتم (766) .
وفي الأحاديث الكثيرة الصحيحة الواردة في أشراط الساعة وأحوال آخر الزمان : ما يغني عن مثل هذه الموضوعات والواهيات .
والله أعلم . 



المصدر: موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------

